# Opinion for getting on TRT



## DNW (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm curious when I should go to the VA for a blood panel. Regardless of outcome, I'm starting a new cycle in Aug.  If I get a blood test now, and it turns out within range, won't it be weird to get another test done after PCT and levels are low?  If its low and they put me on TRT, they are going to want to see me back, so how would that work out if I'm on cycle or even right after?  I'm leaning towards just getting a blood panel done after PCT but miss out on checking levels for this coming cycle (before and during).  I really wanted to check my "qualiry" as well.  Am I overthinking this sh*t?


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2019)

Get private blood work done.


----------



## DNW (Jul 17, 2019)

DF said:


> Get private blood work done.



Lol and this is why i shouldn't post when I'm tired and cant sleep.


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.privatemdlabs.com/  You can get it ordered here if you don't live in one of the communist states that don't allow.


----------



## CJ (Jul 17, 2019)

DF said:


> https://www.privatemdlabs.com/  You can get it ordered here if you don't live in one of the communist states that don't allow.



I live in one of those states. I have to use Personal Labs.


----------



## DNW (Jul 18, 2019)

DF said:


> Get private blood work done.



I just looked it up and unfortunately I cant afford that. I have a 4 month old (babies are expensive) and all my medical care is free through the va anyways.

Would the best time to get a blood test be 3 weeks after last injection (long ester clearance), and before PCT?  Gear should be out of system, levels should be tanked, and I won't have the PCT yet to raise my levels to normal.


----------



## Jin (Jul 18, 2019)

DNW222 said:


> I just looked it up and unfortunately I cant afford that. I have a 4 month old (babies are expensive) and all my medical care is free through the va anyways.
> 
> Would the best time to get a blood test be 3 weeks after last injection (long ester clearance), and before PCT?  Gear should be out of system, levels should be tanked, and I won't have the PCT yet to raise my levels to normal.



If you cannot afford bloodwork that costs less than $80 then you shouldn’t be taking steroids IMO.


----------



## DNW (Jul 18, 2019)

Jin said:


> If you cannot afford bloodwork that costs less than $80 then you shouldn’t be taking steroids IMO.



Let me rephrase. I'm *unwilling* to pay $80 when I can get it for free


----------



## Jin (Jul 18, 2019)

DNW222 said:


> Let me rephrase. I'm *unwilling* to pay $80 when I can get it for free



Fair enough.


----------

